# My AR3



## InsanityBeckons (May 18, 2010)

I'd like to thank you guys the answered questions I had. I made the jump and I love it. Did my first century with it yesterday. In two weeks I have 285 miles on it.
Thanks aging guys.


----------



## tlclee (Jun 9, 2009)

Great to see more and more AR riders...I love mine as well.


----------



## 95zpro (Mar 28, 2010)

Good looking bike, I think it's one of the most versatile out there!


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

Beautiful bike! I'm very curious about the AR series. What bike did you come from before this? How is the ride quality of this frame (stiff, harsh, smooth?) 

And finally, do you think the aero tubes make a difference? At any rate, great looking bike!


----------



## InsanityBeckons (May 18, 2010)

A Windsor Falkirk still got it but may use it for raining day bike or tour bike.
The ride is nice, takes the harshness out of it.
Aero tubes takes some getting use to, I've came out of some trees and thought the wind was going to toss me off the road.


----------



## xximanoobxx (Jun 10, 2010)

Talk about sexy! Nice bike!


----------

